# Removing bolts from leaf spring bushings.



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Any 1 got a trick for removing a bolt from a leaf spring bushing?? I normally heat them with my torch but ran out of gas. 

The bushings are good so im trying to save them. Any ideas?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Press. Lots of lube. Are the bolts turns in the bushing? Or is the bushing turning in the spring?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nope the bushing is not turning sadly The springs are still on the truck. Unless I put the whole truck on the press


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Air hammer


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Air hammer maybe?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Without massive surgery I'm at a loss. You wanna save the bolt and the bushing. You might have to sacrifice something to get the job done .......easily


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

dieselss;1720635 said:


> Without massive surgery I'm at a loss. You wanna save the bolt and the bushing. You might have to sacrifice something to get the job done .......easily


true enough Ill try an air hammer. if that dont work Im going to torch them out.

Thanks guys


----------



## GONZO911 (Nov 29, 2013)

You could try running bolt back and forth with impact until the bolt starts to move in the bushing. Many times the rubber will break free from spring before the bolt loosens from the sleeve. Also could try a press like a ball joint press and use it to start the bolt moving.


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

Ball joint press. I just did that last week. I destroyed the shackle and cut both ends off the bolt, then pressed it out with the ball joint press. The steel liner of the rubber bushing came out along with the bolt. I heated and beat and got the bolt out of the steel liner, then pressed that back in and assembled everything with the new shackle.

Doing any kind of spring work in salt country, you need to be prepared to destroy and replace everything, then whatever parts you save become a bonus.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I got it all done I got my tanks filled and put new bushings in


----------

